# ATM machines at casinos



## Steph_D (Mar 14, 2007)

My mom gave me a pair of jeans the other day and when I went to wash them, I found 2 ATM receipts from her favorite casino. I know I shouldn't have looked, but I did. The first one took her account balance to $25, which was bad enough. But 2.5 hours later, that machine allowed her to draw out $120, leaving her with a negative balance. Now I have never seen an ATM machine that will let you overdraw your account, but I've heard that this one will let you draw out up to $500, from a negative balance. I don't go to casinos, is this common?

I'm not out to get into a huge debate over if gambling is right or wrong, I'd just like to know if it's just this particular casino's ATM machine that does this, or if it's all of them.


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow! I also never realized an ATM would let you overdraw past your balance! Only thing I can think of is if she maybe has an overdraft line of credit and that would allow her to do it at any ATM? If not and the casino ATM's allow people to overdraw ... :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Steph_D (Mar 14, 2007)

Jill said:


> Only thing I can think of is if she maybe has an overdraft line of credit and that would allow her to do it at any ATM?


Jill, when I had overdraft protection at this same bank, it actually showed my balance $500 more than I had. I couldn't figure out where the extra $500 came from until I talked to the bank. I had the protection taken off after that. I just couldn't handle the temptation of that extra $500 just sitting there




:


----------



## kaykay (Mar 14, 2007)

yes every casino i have seen has them and i think they should be outlawed!! they had one in illinois that had a special line for cashing welfare checks!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2007)

kaykay said:


> they had one in illinois that had a special line for cashing welfare checks!!!


URGH!!!


----------



## Sonya (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm thinking like Jill that she has an overdraft acct. I've never heard of any ATM allowing you to take out more than what's in there..but if it's possible a casino would be the first one to do it. I do know that my normal limit on my debit card is $200 per day. That includes any purchases at a store and withdrawls at ATM machines. But, if I use my debit/ATM card at the casino...there seems to be no limit. I've taken out of the ATM with my debit $500 at the casino in one shot and then went back for more and it gave it to me, but I did have the cash in there to cover it.

There are casino's all over the place in Michigan...kinda like a mini Vegas. We go about 2-3 times a year and I don't even know why we bother...might as well just throw our cash out the window!

My Father has a problem with gambling, and it scares the crap out of me. A couple years ago he lost $6,000 at the casino. The closest casino was 2 1/2 hours away from them which was good, but now they just opened one about 45 mins from them...it's been open about 2 weeks and he's already been there about 5 times.... :no: I can't talk with him about it either...he gets very defensive. I do believe gambling is a disease just like any other addiction. It makes me sick to see all the older people at the casino betting their last dollar hoping to strike it rich.


----------



## Steph_D (Mar 14, 2007)

Sonya said:


> My Father has a problem with gambling, and it scares the crap out of me. A couple years ago he lost $6,000 at the casino. The closest casino was 2 1/2 hours away from them which was good, but now they just opened one about 45 mins from them...it's been open about 2 weeks and he's already been there about 5 times.... :no: I can't talk with him about it either...he gets very defensive. I do believe gambling is a disease just like any other addiction. It makes me sick to see all the older people at the casino betting their last dollar hoping to strike it rich.


Sonya, my mom is the same way. It wasn't so bad before she retired, but now she's driving the whopping 30 minutes to get to that casino whenever she can.

She's gambled away her entire retirement, which was about $20,000 the last time I looked :no:


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Mar 14, 2007)

we are only about 15 min. from Casino Niagara and we almost never go my hubby hates it LOL My Mom and I will go once in a while and play the slots but that's about it. Once when we were there I went to use the ATM to get some cash out after we were done gambling because we were going to grab something to eat and it gives you a chance to decline the transaction just before your cash pops out when it tells you that the service charge is $45.00!!!! WHAT????????????????????????? People were actually using that machine to get money!!! I don't know if it is still like that, I couldn't even believe that an ATM company could get away with charging that kind of service fee, I mean come on!!!! :new_shocked:


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Mar 14, 2007)

Yep, one time at the track, I had some bad planning. I was supposed to have someone pick me up and take me to the track about 1/12 hours away. (We trade rides to work). They forgot they were supposed to pick me up that day, and of course at the last minute, I had to put gas in my car, use all my extra cash, and go flying to the track. When I got there, I wanted to eat before going to work, went to the ATM to get some cash, and the fee was astronomical! I said forget this, borrowed a couple of dollars from a friend, and left that ATM machine alone. I think those fees should be outlawed. As far as the ATM machines at the casinos and tracks, I'm not sure they should be outlawed, but put in an area that is not in the main gambling areas so the temptation wouldn't be as great. If an emergency arises, such as gas money, lunch or dinner money, or even a car break down, it is very hard to get a check cashed anywhere, so therefore the need for the ATM.

But, just to add a "funny", (or maybe not) do you have any idea how many people come to the betting windows and try to use a credit card, or ATM to place their bets?


----------



## Baptism (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh yes, those casinos are very good at what they do. My mother in law was in her eighties and the casino bus came to the door and picked her up. They sent get well cards when she was in the hospital. Then $18,000 later she calls us and wants a litttle $18,000 loan !!! Bills are due she even used credit cards for cash advances at the casinos. We made her responsible for her own debt. She mortgaged her house to arrange financing, we got her on a budget, direct deposit, direct bill paying, etc. My husband had to co sign because his name was on the house also. A year and a half after all this she has a stroke and is semi vegetative and in a nursing home. Guess who gets stuck with the gambling bill ? Add to that house insurance, heating, water and sewer.... well you get the picture. Don't ignore those casino visits by the older ones in you family. Snoop, pay attention. It is self preservation. Our daughter has paid the biggest price in all this. These payments we have to make would have helped pay for her college and cut down on the loans.

Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## sfmini (Mar 15, 2007)

Kay, did that line actually say welfare checks or government checks? Huge difference, not many people are getting 'cash' benefits any more so I can't see a line just for them. However, a line for government checks (which are good, won't bounce so can cash fast) would cover, local, county, city, state, federal paychecks, as well as Social Security and Disability checks.

Sorry, had to step in since I have 20+ years working for Ohio Department of Job and Family Services, I really hate to see the sterotypes of welfare recipients perpetuated.


----------



## kaykay (Mar 15, 2007)

this sign definitely said welfare checks not government checks. It said something about how much you could cash on them so there was a limit. LIke i said this was a gambling boat in peoria illinois and was some years ago, so dont know if they still do it but i couldnt believe it at the time. (probably 8 or 9 years ago)

not trying to doing any stereotyping just what i saw. I dont think atm machines should be on them or check cashing personal checks or goverment, welfare etc. But thats just me





Gambling addiction hits every kind of people no matter what their income. Rich, middle class, poor etc.

My neice that i have raised since she was 10 dad is addicted to alcohol and gambling. The one time in all these years i agreed to let her see him he stole the spending money i gave her and went to the boat



He rarely ever paid child support it all went to the boat. Because kansas child support laws were so poor at the time there wasnt anything i could do. Since he was "unemployed" and on uemployment they wouldnt garnish his check.

I am just really against gambling casinos being in every state. I remember when they came to kansas my dad predicted that unemployment, bankruptcy etc would go up when the boats opened. And he was right. The one thing he didnt predict was crime rates also went up along with divorces. When you could only go to certain states to gamble it was not nearly as bad as it is now that there are boats everywhere.

Sorry these boats have really affected my family and my husbands family in very negative ways so i am biased for sure.


----------



## sfmini (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, I can see that 8 or 9 years ago, but not now, since welfare reform that has all changed.


----------

